# 3 Dogs



## 3DOGS4US

*Angus ~ Airedale Terrier *

*Kaiah ~ Shih Tzu /Poodle mix *

*Oscar ~ Yorkshire Terrier *


----------



## nfedyk

Awww !! They are all adorable. I bet they are great company.


----------



## 3DOGS4US

nfedyk said:


> Awww !! They are all adorable. I bet they are great company.


*Thank you . Yes they are and they keep me busy too ..*


----------



## Georgiapeach

Very cute dogs! I also have 3 dogs, two of my own (a westie/maltese and a boxer) and a foster (yorkie-poo). What do you feed them?


----------



## 3DOGS4US

Georgiapeach said:


> Very cute dogs! I also have 3 dogs, two of my own (a westie/maltese and a boxer) and a foster (yorkie-poo). What do you feed them?


*Thank you so much .. My Airedale eats NutriSource Grain Free and the two little dogs eat Natural Balance L.I.D Grain Free ..*


----------



## tamoor.tt

Woww! These dogs are really cute. Thank you for the pics.


----------



## russell1277

Wow...really nice there................!!!


----------



## petguides.co

Aww so cute


----------

